
Discoveryd Clusterfuck - aaronbrethorst
http://furbo.org/2015/05/05/discoveryd-clusterfuck/
======
NelsonMinar
What a fine rant! I'm really tired of MacOS bugs like this. I finally gave up
on using SMB entirely and dropped back to NFS because the Mavericks SMB client
was so bad.

------
serve_yay
I actually had not heard of discoveryd before this. But I agree with the
general tone of frustration about how Apple is handling these problems (or not
handling them), and in general not releasing quality software these days. I
have heard rumblings that the next cycle of OS X will be a Snow Leopard-like
"performance and bug fix" release, but we'll see if that's true in a month or
so when WWDC rolls around.

------
tehno
discoveryd isn't the only thing screwing up and eating 100% CPU and making a
mess. I have a Mac Mini (Server) that needs restarts every week or two because
powerd goes crazy eating all the CPU it can.

